# Drill Bits



## mf294-4 (May 17, 2015)

I have sorted my drill bits and put them in those little plastic bins from Menards that only cost a envelope and stamp. Some sizes I have up to 50 . I can't remember buying any new sets, all have been from sales. Sad part is, I'll probably buy more if I run across some good ones. How many do you have?


----------



## Ripthorn (May 18, 2015)

I've got a decent number, but no more than about a dozen of any one size.  Of course, I am primarily a woodworker, so I have different twist bits, brad points, spades, forstners, step bits, and on.  With getting a little more into metal working and machining, I have been trying to buy some nice HSS bits just for metal every time I get something from Enco.  It's easier to spread it out that way than to plunk down $200 on a 29 piece set.


----------



## Alittlerusty (May 18, 2015)

Seems everytime I needed to do some drilling I bought a new set and in all the sets its always the same bits that get abused . Probably have 6-7 sets from1/16- 1/2 and a fairly complete set of abused large bits up to 1 inch or so and about a 5 gallon pail of everything in between. I did recently buy a drill doctor because my sharpening skills were hit/miss over the years by hand but more recently i took the time to understand how to sharpen the bits and they r getting better. Nothing worse than chucking up a bit and having it just spin roundie roundie with no chips coming


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 18, 2015)

i have hundreds of drill bits, many of similar sizes especially in smaller sizes.
i work in stainless a lot, the smaller bits are sacrificed (broken) often, for the cause.
straight shank/MT1 taper/MT2 taper/forstner/silver & deming /spade/brace/HSS/Cobalt/Carbide/Numbered/Letter/fractional inch/metric...i think i got drills covered-
did i leave any out???


----------



## lowlife (May 18, 2015)

Just bought a Cleveland twist 115 bit set. I have quality bits for me and a few 29 piece lesser set (still not junk) for other people in my shop


----------



## dlane (May 20, 2015)

I've Ben getting bunches of drills from cl add , all made in USA, 1 set each? #, fract , letter,
2 sets of demming 1/2 -1 1/8 , and lots of extension drills. Also all the reemers that go with them +. - onsize. There was multable of each size . Will donate rest to site for distribution


----------



## Ebel440 (May 22, 2015)

I've got a few good sets and drawers full of old assorted ones I get at garage sales flea markets etc. I also get used ones from work that are dull or broken and resharpen them if I need one to abuse rather then destroy a good one.


----------



## chips&more (May 22, 2015)

Ulma Doctor said:


> i have hundreds of drill bits, many of similar sizes especially in smaller sizes.
> i work in stainless a lot, the smaller bits are sacrificed (broken) often, for the cause.
> straight shank/MT1 taper/MT2 taper/forstner/silver & deming /spade/brace/HSS/Cobalt/Carbide/Numbered/Letter/fractional inch/metric...i think i got drills covered-
> did i leave any out???


Yes you did! But you probably have them and just forgot….Double Land Drill Bits (I think I’m calling them correctly?). See pic, I have sets in num & frac. Can’t say I use them much, only when I’m too lazy to drill and ream in a multi op.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 22, 2015)

i digress.....


----------



## rafe (May 22, 2015)

I have lots , I can't seem to pass them up at the scrapyard , nice U.S. bits going to the smelter. Just got aprox. 100 the other day all US, all sharp, all clean...I'll stop when all my tool boxes are full....that is if I stop getting tool boxes ....got a decent 12 drawer craftsman ....


----------



## KBeitz (Jul 3, 2018)

I got a few....


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 3, 2018)

Ulma Doctor said:


> i have hundreds of drill bits, many of similar sizes especially in smaller sizes.
> i work in stainless a lot, the smaller bits are sacrificed (broken) often, for the cause.
> straight shank/MT1 taper/MT2 taper/forstner/silver & deming /spade/brace/HSS/Cobalt/Carbide/Numbered/Letter/fractional inch/metric...i think i got drills covered-
> did i leave any out???




What! no left hand bits?


----------

